# replace xenon lamp and fooling baypass wd-57831 dlp projection tv mitsubishi



## tarhine (Sep 4, 2015)

hello.
i have mitsubishi dlp projection fhd tv wd-57831 with chassis:
http://www.deadvirus.com/mits/mitsubishi_wd-57831_wd-65831_wd-73831_chassis_v34_sm_[ET].pdf

and osram ballast control diagaram:
fig7 (page of 5)
http://www.osram.com/media/resource/HIRES/333553/5-pin-interface,-version-2.9,-01.02.2010.pdf

i would replace bulb with xenon lamp (for intrest...) and remove original osram ballast replace with 55watt xenon ballast (car ballast).
for suplay 12v i used 12V dc on main power and its ok .. good.

i removed ballast circuit (ballast hasbeen die!) and connected pin 1 to 2 (output optocoopler fooling)

pin1= lamp lit
pin2= GND
pin3= 5vs
pin4= lamp-EN
pin5= DIM

problem:
tv 3 atthempts to power on then shutdown and fixed red led in panel
error code: 61 => no lamp enable recived DMD (light Engine dvi cable to dmd)

one optocoupler is output from ballast. (i connected pin1&pin2)
2 other optocouplers are input! ?!!!
please help me... thank you ...

:smile:


----------

